# Odeon Cinema, Colchester - Sept 2011



## Lost Explorer (Sep 13, 2011)

Recently went here with DHL and DubbedNavigator. Was a good day, place is full of pigeon s**t though! Ill be honest I got a bit lazy and started flashing stuff....



> Opened in February 1931; originally with an atmospheric interior and seating 1,446. The designs by architect Cecil Masey also featured a cafe, a Wurlitzer organ and full stage facilities. Renamed Odeon in 1961. Tripled in 1974, with Screen 1 the original circle, and screens 2 and 3 in the original stalls area.
> 
> The old dressing rooms were used as a base for Hospital Radio Colchester from 1975 to 1990.
> 
> ...


























































Enjoy! Rest of the images are here


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 13, 2011)

well done mate, these places are sadly being lost to the communities they served


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 14, 2011)

Ooh, not seen this before, fantastic find. That is absolutely filthy tho!


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow that really is a pigeon paradise!

A nice find


----------



## DARREN138 (Nov 20, 2011)

I find it very sad that there are now so many of these fine old cinemas being lost for ever only to be replaced by souless multiplexes. On saying that however,there is something very special about abandoned cinema sites that you do not seem to get with other sites.I think its the feeling of the last remnants of a time that we no longer have anymore.


----------



## wrighty (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't believe the state of the place, have been there loads first to see "grease" about 77-78 & last time would of been about 91-92 to see "lawnmower man", I've such good taste in films


----------



## jrod311 (Feb 6, 2012)

Great photos. I was looking at this place today and it really is so sad to see it falling apart like this. I have so many fond memories of this cinema. I'd give anything to go inside and just have a look around for old-times' sake. Any idea how I could make this happen? Maybe there's a chance of organising a group tour for people who are interested? Something like that.

I miss this cinema so much, these new multi-plexes just don't compare. If I had the money I'd like to buy it, do it up and re-open it! I just hope it never gets turned into a nightclub (like they were in talks about). It's worth so much more than that.


----------

